# Shadow's Speedway Progress Thread



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Howdy all! This will be a progress thread.

Just to keep it all in one place, here's whats gone before.


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=354391

Layout Thoughts

Anyway, a friend that needed a hand-up stayed with us for a couple of months, and the impending slot cave ended up being her bedroom. Thank God that she moved out by the agreed upon time....I've seen so many of those end very badly. This one didn't, and now I have my space!

So I took my 15 yr old stepson to play slot cars one night and it turned out, much to my surprise, that he really dug it. (he's from the X Box generation and I just figured he wouldn't like it.) He's now become a regular...and has been using those xbox reflexes to beat my ass on the track. 

So when I asked him if he wanted to turn my slot track project into "our" slot track project....well, he was on that like white on rice.

So, we started yesterday. 

Basically, were following Greg Braun's table building advice, except I'm using OSB for the tabletop and framing it in 1x4. Other difference is that I'm building it with the idea of portability. I'm a renter, and I think its smarter to assume you might have to move it at some point. So it'll break into two 4 x 6 halves. (Tabletop is 4 x 12.) 

So, not much to report at this point. We're doing it a little at a time, an hour here and an hour there. No real hurry, as slot racing with my little group comes to an end during 1:1 race season at our speedway. So I have till Sept to have it "race" ready.









So we start with a pile of wood.









That's m'boy









And our helper. Funny...if an airplane flies over, or a train goes by 5 miles away, he hides in the bathtub. Fire up a power drill and he takes a nap right under the workbench. 









And that's the first half of the benchwork done.

Cost thus far: (assuming regular price @ Home Depot or whatever)
2 x 4x8 OSP boards cut $14.00
8 x 8' 1x4s ($1.75 ea) $14.00 (free for me cuz I found some discarded) 
Box of 100 screws $5.00
2 x 10' 2x4s for the legs $7.00

Subtotal $40.00


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Your off to a great start.Thanks for the pix.:thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great looking table!!! Caint wait to see how this build goes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Alright, so we had a chance to work on it last night. Got the other half of the table built, and we put it together. 

At the moment it looks like a table for midgets, but once the casters are on the bottom of the legs, it'll be just the right height. The legs are just sorta tacked in there right at the moment just to see how it looks.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Really nice start!! Can't wait to see it done..


----------



## TCR Russ (May 7, 2012)

Looks like you're off to a good start


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway (Nov 23, 2011)

Looking good so far:thumbsup: and good to see your stepson enjoying this wonderful hobby over video games.
Im going to be redoing my table and track so this will come in handy, thanks! I built mine in a hurry to get my shop open and it shows.


----------



## AuroraSlotCarGuy (May 14, 2012)

*Reply*

Very nice! Love the design!


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Well, its been an interesting day. My table still under construction, its been laying top side down on the floor in the basement.

I go to work this morning and come home just to find that the dog were boarding for the next month has decided that my upside down table looks a lot like a litter box for dogs. 

I'm not sure whether to laugh or grab a shotgun.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

LOL!!! Makes a great prize for last place... :thumbsup:


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Alrighty, so I just sorta started thinking about how I had all this time on my hands and was slowly building up my layout, and realized that except for a couple of questions asked, I haven't really been updating.

So the table got built back in the late spring, out of OSB board, 1x4s and a few 2x4s for legs. 

I got some new track pieces, as my old track was built on a 3.5 by 8, and I've gone to 4 x 12. Got the new pieces, painted them up, gave them the "slow, easy and thorough" paint-off-the-rails treatment. Laid them out and came up with something like this.










I know there's some that like a little more complexity in a slot layout, but frankly, I like simple, and considering this "circuit de Shadow" will see its share of young kids, I figured simpler was better. 

I ran a few cars around on it and I like it a lot. You got your high speed 15/18s on either end, a nice long straight, couple of switchbacks to keep you paying attention, and one 9/12 inch right/left chicane. The switchbacks are actually 9/6/6/9 on the inside and 12/9/9/12 on the outside...so that'll keep that trigger finger moving.

So layout is decided.

*Wiring and Power*

Track will be powered by 4 traditional AFX wall packs, one per lane. Power supply is one of those "nice-to-have, but will have to wait till I'm back to work" things. Plus my slot buddy who's place I've been racing at, that's all he's ever used and everything works great.

Power taps. I'm taking a bit of a gamble on power taps. I remember reading a great tutorial by SlottV, and later I found it reintroduced on THIS thread over on Slot Car Illustrated. It basically shows you how to attach power taps to the rails without soldering...which is a good one for me to try first...because my suckage at soldering is stupendous. So my taps are ready to go...no pics of those though. (the above thread has lots of step by step photos if you're curious)

Driver Stations

I went on here and searched lots about driver stations. Not wanting to make yet another trip to home depot, I wondered if I could make them with just what I had on hand. I had a 2 foot length of 1x3 and a hole saw, so I went to work. I made four 6 inch sections, then bored the three holes out of each one with a 1 1/8 inch hole saw. Drill a hole up thru the bottom for the brass bolt, like below. 










Sand, smooth and paint, and I ended up four of these. (yeah I know someone advised against putting the red one in the middle, but they were done by the time I got that advice.) 










Wiring.

Going into this very cautiously, as I know very little about how this all works. I've followed most of the advice on hoslotcarracing.com about wiring, so I got the terminal blocks and all that stuff.

The wall warts go into a workman's power bar that's attached on the side of the table.










The wall warts are wrapped in the corresponding lane colors. One piece of advice I got was to mark everything...wall warts, all wires, etc in the color of the lane its servicing. Down the road, I dont want to have to flip my table up and then try and figure out which wire is which. So you'll see all my wires flagged with the lane color. That handy dandy 4 pack of electricians tape in red/yellow/green/blue comes in handy. 

(I still have to figure out if I should shorten the wall wart wires, or just figure out a way to bundle them up out of the way)









So today I got the white (positive) wires all wired up. Here they go into the main power terminal.










Across the lanes. All the wires will be secured, they're just hanging there right now. Tomorrow we'll work on the red and black.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

coming along real nice there. good craftsmanship. neat and attractive.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I echo Al,looks good T.:thumbsup:

If you hit your local Princess Auto,you should be able to find 14G wire in the colours you need,if you want to make it real easy to trace out your wiring down the road.

I like the lay-out you've done,fast and techinical:thumbsup:

Trevor,if you haven't seen this article,it's worth reading,it's a pretty decent article on waking up your wallwarts and cleaning up their inherent AC ripple

http://www.dxing.info/equipment/wall_warts_bryant.dx

Rick


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks guys. Got everything wired today from the driver stations and the power supplies. Tomorrow we attach the power taps. Funny, as careful as I was, I was still unable to avoid it turning into a bit of a rat's nest in the one corner of the table where most of the wiring action is. A few pics: 

Red to red and white to white









The two terminal blocks with the colored tape are the terminals for the wires coming from the power tracks. I opted to put those blocks there because for the solderless power taps, you need a smaller guage wire and I wanted to keep those wires as short as possible.









A look down the bottom of the table. As you can see, I decided to forgo brakes for now. Hooking them up shouldn't be too much of a hassle if I change my mind. But for now, no brakes.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

That's not a rat's nest,it actually looks pretty good 
Easy to trace out,it's simple,what more could you ask for,:thumbsup:

I've seen some pretty ugly wiring jobs,and yours isn't one of them.
Good work :thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks Hornet. yeah being able to trace it all later is the main thing.

Anyway, not much to report today. Laid down a little green paint. Thats it. :hat:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking track, take your time with it, the more time in track line the better it will be, I rushed it a bit, so now I'm going back though it. Your wiring looks good and it does look neat and easy to figure out. maybe one day we could race on each others tracks, as there are both built around same time.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Steelix_70 said:


> I rushed it a bit, so now I'm going back though it.


Thanks for the comps. I like the look of yours too. Actually I mentioned it in Bobzilla's thread, but if you'd asked me _before_ seeing it if I'd like the way an orange table looked, I'd tell you I hated the idea. But it really does look excellent.

Now you say you're going back through it...what went wrong? Yours seems in good form to me.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Howdy all. Just doing a little cleanup and decided to keep it all on one thread...so I moved my last post over here and I'll keep this one going. :dude:

Anyway, onward to victory. And by that I mean, today was a BIG victory for me.

I completed the wiring under the table. I know some of the handier guys on the board could probably do it on their lunch break, but its taken me a couple of days. (My wire stripping and crimping hand is feeling it today.) So the end result looks like this. 










After going over all the terminals, making sure I had continuity everywhere and making sure the lugs were screwed in snug, I flipped the table back over. My two "solderless" terminal tracks (thanks again SlottV) were already secured to the tabletop, so I set up a little oval just to test it out.

Walla









So then the only thing to do was attach a couple alligator clips to my controller and test it out!

:hat::hat: It worked! Every lane worked the way it was supposed to. :hat::hat:

So I spent about 15 minutes doing little donuts in each lane. Whee.

Now what's left to do is the other pair of terminals, then we're on to track modeling.

Big thank you out to all the Hobbytalk faithful. Without you guys answering my questions, this thing probably would have blown up in my face. So far, so good.

Think I'm gonna go down and do some more donuts.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Not much work on the track the last 2 days, but I had the chance today to work on some guard rail. I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

*A lap around Brodie's Pit.*

Yes I've named my speedway Brodie's Pit (there's a story behind the name.)

Anyway, a gang of tuner guys showed up at the gate while we were still under construction, wanting to have a little match race. The surface is intact, so we obliged em'.

Lined em up at the yet-to-be-painted start line. 









And away they went down turn 1.









Off of turn 2 into the switchbacks.









After the switchbacks its into the chicanes and down the backchute. 









around the last 2 turns and off of the last turn to the frontstretch. Looks like the pink chromie's gonna win. (that one belongs to the TM...so its kind of a political thing.)









track overview









and a second one from the cheap seats









Still a bunch of stuff to be done...another coat of paint, then to attach the track all down, then we go to work on a little bit of scenic stuff. (pits and billboards more so than hills and trees.)

Stay tuned. :hat:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking good there Shadowracer. When will it be finished..............."Only the Shadow knows". Thanks for the update. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Your layout is looking great.. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Looking real good there, waiting for the next update, keep up the good work. I was hoping the orange car would have won though.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Steelix_70 said:


> Looking real good there, waiting for the next update, keep up the good work. I was hoping the orange car would have won though.


It was close. Maybe next time for the Orange Crate. :thumbsup:

I got the next coat of green on the table yesterday. Took the day off today...funny that Mrs of mine insists that there's other stuff do do around the house. (some people's kids, eh?)

So tomorrow my next project is to brace the bottom of the legs and put those casters on so I can move things around a bit. The track is not sitting where its ultimately gonna rest. So tomorrow its that, and rearrange the basement.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

*NOTE: I'm collecting all my prior posts regarding my track build into one thread. You all may have seen some of this stuff already. Some of it might end up chronologically out of order...but its the best I got. *

*From Feb 19 2012*

Howdy all, and happy NASCAR season if you're a fan!

Not too long ago, my old box of track came back to me and I've been working on restoring it. This, for me, is what you might consider a little-at-a-time project, and I don't suspect the track will be done and race ready until early next winter. But this will be a progress thread of sorts. (don't wait with bated breath...updates will be sporadic. I'm not in a hurry to get this done, which I think will serve me better this time around) 

Some background:

Once upon a time I had my slot table. Stuff happened. Life got crummy. Had to tear down and mothball it. It ended up going to a good home because at the time I didn't see having room for a slot table as being realistic anytime soon. The fellow that got my track is a dear friend (a 1:1 racing buddy.) and was newly retired, and he has a huge collection of slots from when his son was little, so I thought of him when housecleaning...and the track went to his basement as a project for him.

Fast forward about 4 years, life is different for me. More stable, good partner...and we have a nice size basement that isn't seeing much use. Over Christmas I came across my box of cars (I kept those) and began to consider building another raceway. Bounced the idea off the Mrs. and she thought it sounded fun. (bless her she's a race fan too.) Next step was price out track etc, and I decided to inquire of my friend if he'd ever actually done anything with the track. A couple Facebook messages later, he was on my doorstep with the box, complete with dust on the top for having sat unused on a shelf in his basement.

*The box!*









So now the project has begun.

The first thing I need to do was give the track pieces themselves a good going over. Way back when, I'd painted the track surface with a thinned grey primer, and then skimmed the rails with a razor as per the instructions on Greg Braun's site. The good news was, the track looked ok with the grey. The bad news is that it didn't run as well as it had. I suspect that it is because I hadn't been as diligent at getting the paint off the rails as I could have been. Before I'd gotten to the bottom of that matter, life got in the way, had to tear the track down and box it up

So the first step is to try and restore the track pieces. They're a little dusty and there's no shine on the rails. I'm a little paranoid about damaging the rails, but I also know they need to be well cleaned. My tools of choice were an old dull butter knife and some fine grit sandpaper held on a block with some double sided foam tape.

*My tools of choice*









Bit by bit the rails were becoming sparkling and functional. Then I realized something. I simply didn't like the color of the grey paint. It didn't really look like pavement to me. I hemmed and hawed over it for a while. 

*Before and after rail treatment*









Realizing I have 2 more months before I'll actually be able to build the table, and I have some time. I decided to stop what I was doing and see if I could find a paint that would go on thin enough and look a little more like pavement for my liking. And I found some. I like the color a lot better, even though it still doesn't look completely like a roadway. Unfortunately, real pavement is hard to reproduce because it has a texture that doesn't represent well at this scale. The only time real asphalt is a uniform colour is when its freshly laid down. I only ever saw one track that duplicated pavement well, and it was a 1/32 track and the amount of work the guy put into it must have been nuts. (damned if I can find the site anymore either.)

So anyway, this is the colour I have and I rather like the results. Here's a picture of the old colour and the new. Its a Behr enamel, thinned out and applied with a tack sponge rather than a brush. Tack sponges are meant for forming pottery but work great for painting. (I'm a face/body artist so I have lots of them.) I was a little concerned about putting yet another layer of paint, but I did a few test pieces and it didn't go on too thick. (The texture on the track plastic is still fully visible.) 

*Tack sponge. They're hockey puck shaped....just cut em' in half*









*Paint. A test shot at 4.99 down at Home Cheepo. At the rate I'm using it, this jar will do about 10 speedways.*









So now I have track pieces in a colour that I can live with.

*The old* 









*The new*









The next step is finding the extra pieces I need to finalize a layout. I have considerably more room to work with than I did the first time around. I'm at a severe shortage of 15 inch straights and 12 inch turn pieces. So if anyone has any for sale or trade, let me know. I don't have a lot of trade bait other than a few unused and still in the clamshell later release JL X-traction cars. 

So the plan down the road is to do up a 4x12 table in decent plywood. Wire it myself to run off a power source. Gonna just bite the bullet and get a Trackmate system, which will be well worth it when I consider the amount of futzing I'd need to do do build one that works. From my experiences before, timing is a necessity, even if you're just playing alone. (How else can you tell if that last brush spring tweak you did helped or not?) 

So anyway, thats all I have for now. We'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

*REPOST FROM SEPT 14 2012*

Howdy all!

Hey just though I'd throw a post up here. My track is done!

I mean...not "done" done. Still lots off odds and ends to do, and lots of scenic stuff to go up. But the track itself is up, secured, functional and race ready. I'm so excited.

Some of you know I had quad bypass surgery back in late July, and this project has been the only thing keeping me sane during my recovery. (Thinking of Bubba123 :thumbsup Its kind of poetic that I can say its done today, when I am cleared to go back to work on Monday. How's that for timing?

Anyway, just wanted to send a shout out to the board guys as a group, and a few in particular, (Hornet, Rbrunne, AFXtoo....you guys know why.) Without the tips, advice and conversations I've had here, I wouldn't have been able to do this myself. Remember that before I embarked on this, I didn't know one end of a wire stripper from the other.

So now, in another interesting bit of timing, my home speedway is having their last race of the season tonight, so thats it for the 1:1 season. Now it's on to the little cars!

*Thanks guys!! :thumbsup: *

I know I already posted photos...but dammit I'm putting up some more!

The track as a whole. Little bare right now, but there will be a full blown infield pit area on the end closest to us in the 1st pic, grandstands, a pit road along the frontstretch, and billboards all around the outside, plus some trees and such. Only thing I wasn't quite happy with is the color of green I selected for the base. It looked great on a card, but looks a little cartoony on plywood...might just buy some grass mat. 

(Oh and that 1 x 4 along the front is just temporary untill I get some stuff nice enough to go all the way around the table.)

Photos below. Some American muscle doing some laps. You'll notice I opted for guardrail instead of berms. Just a preference of mine really...makes it look more "bullring" like. Also, we do lane rotation...so everyone gets a chance to lean on the rail, and there's three other lanes to fishtail thru.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

So this is a current update.

As I mentioned before, shortly after the track was built, we ran into some landlord issues. They decided that they needed to put the house we were living in up for sale, and that meant some massive renovations...starting with the basement/slot cave. Not wanting to have to endure renovation after renovation, and then have the house sold out from underneath us, we decided it was time to get out and move to a new place. Which we have.

So after a month getting the new house shipshape...and then Christmas, it is time to get the slot cave in order.

I pondered my layout as I was banging the table back together, and as simple as it was...I still wasn't happy with it. Wasn't floating my boat. So, I figured I'm in this because of a love for stock car racing, and so I decided to make the track a tribute to my home speedway...where I've spent every summer Friday night for the last 42.5 of my 43 years.

In the interest of making it raceable and fun, I decided to increase to 6 lanes. I happened to have a couple extra power packs, most of the track pieces, and all the wire I needed to make it happen, so I got to work and wired that up. No problem. Only thing I need to buy now is the wood for a couple more driver stations...and 3 more pairs of 15 inch straights. (they're coming as I write this.)

I came into some of those ceiling tile sheets that I wanted to use as a sound damper. I hadn't bought them because I had yet to find a place that didn't need me to buy a whole case of them, but I got lucky. The place next to my work was doing some renovating and I found 3 bundles of used ones sitting out back...and they didn't mind me grabbing them.

So I laid them out on the old table like so...









Then trimmed around the edges of the track with a carpet blade., like so...


















....and did a test run. Nice and quiet. 

Then I went down to Home Depot and got a few lengths of something called doorstop molding. I tried and tried to make the large bundle of orange guardrail look good on my track, but nothing I did worked, so I went with something I discovered at Home Depot. Its called doorstop molding. Its white, made of some sort of PVC, and is fairly flexible. I also got a roll of painters tape and some Krylon Fusion in blue. Figured I'd eliminate the step where I discover that regular paint won't stick to it. (My home track has blue and white walls around the turns rather than the traditional red, so thats why the blue.)

So, masked it off at 4 inch intervals then shot the spray bomb. Stuff looked good! Next day I drilled the nail holes, and I spent this morning hammering them in. The doorstop molding is a little big to be of any real scale, but because I had the track raised about a half inch because of the ceiling tile, it actually looks not too shabby. I even put a car in the slot right next to it, and the top of the wall sits about as high as the real one does in comparison.

This is what I ended up with. 

And this is where I am now. Waiting on my track pieces to come in the mail, then I'll give them the Shadow paint treatment (tm) and install them.

Now its time to work on bilboards.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That is really great! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Would love to see a close-up of the door stop molding walls - a good source for crash walls is always welcome in HO.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> Would love to see a close-up of the door stop molding walls - a good source for crash walls is always welcome in HO.


Here...just snapped a couple. The material comes in white only and is *fairly* flexible, although heat would definitely be necessary to wrap it around anything smaller than an 18 inch curve. 

It does bend easier with heat...I tried it....so as long as you have a heat gun or a pot of boiling water, you should be able to flex it around most curves.

Anyway...here. The stuff comes in 7 foot strips and cost about $3.50 per strip after taxes. Proabably cheaper in the US...pretty much everything is. At Home Depot its called "composite doorstop molding" 

The piece beside the square rule was what I had left over when I was done.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Cool - thanks!:thumbsup:

The mounted height is great also!


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Here's a little update. Still waiting on the track pieces I need to complete the inner two lanes, so I'm working on scenery instead. Made a few billboards out of scrap wood.

I created the artwork in CorelDraw, using some old race programs and my own memory for reference. These billboards were the actual ones that surrounded the turn 1 area of my home speedway in 1975.

The first board in, McManus Motors, is long now defunct. They were the pace car supplier for the speedway back then. I'm sure we have a member who would appreciate that in 76-77, our pace car was actually a 76 Cordoba. 

And...not one for political correctness, I even did the Export A billboard. (the green one) Export A is a cigarette company that sponsored the old NASCAR Canada Super Late Model Series in the early 70s.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I LOVE this! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You can tell it's a track from the Great White North because of the snow in the infield, eh? :lol: Those billboards look sharp SR!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Maybe I should just leave the snow eh? (that's just naked ceiling tile) Still waiting on the postman to bring the rest of my inner two lanes, then the infield will be next. Bye bye snow. For now its billboard scenery which, when I'm done, should surround a lot of the track.

I was happy with the way the boards ended up. I'm working on a method of making them that's sturdy enough that, as well as being billboards, they should help keep a flying race car off the floor too. (here's hoping) If there's interest I might put a few up on the buy/sell board in the future. (those guys that have already helped me out will have a couple in their mailboxes in the future.)

My goal is to scenic the track...but in sturdy enough fashion that you can also race the track for real without worrying about wrecking everything. Those boards, as well as looking ok, are pretty solid.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

More billboards....just for fun. Still waiting on my last track pieces to come in the mail, then I can get started on clearing the snow out of the pits.

Into turn 1 









Out of turn 2 to the backstretch









Past the Coca Cola scoreboard and heading to turn 3









and rounding the last curves.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Well the snow has melted off the old speedway. Crews are working hard to restore everything in time for race seaon, but the track itself is looking pretty good.

Promoter "Smiling Jack" has opened the track up for a springtime test and tune, and there were a few takers. Never enough takers to satisfy Smiling Jack's bank account, but a few showed anyway.

Overhead look at the grounds. 



A few muscle car types dropped a few bucks in Jack's pocket and they're taking up the turn 3/4 end of the pits. Few of them are gonna take a stab at the King of the Hill race they do every month. 



Howlin Mad Max in the 45 Outlaw Super Late, Mickey "You're so fine" Tubbs in the little VW mod, and DJ McBiffle in the Pro Late Model are pulling out onto the track for some hot laps. Sure will be nice if Smilin Jack can get a roof on the Snack Shack / Tech shed before the season kicks off.



Round turn 1 at caution speed. 



Weaving it down the backchute, getting those tires warmed up before they go green.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Going up the gears heading thru 3 and 4. Looks like we're green this time by. 



Off of turn 4 and down the frontchute!





Whoa...DJ McBiffle's guys forgot to tighten something. What a hit. Fortunately one of the muscle car guys had his cellphone and snapped this pic from the infield. Good thing this was only a test and tune and there were no fans in the stands. 



Whoops. Looks like Tubbs thinks that might have been Mad Max's fault.



The boys will pull in and go to their seperate corners while the track crew gets DJ sorted out.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

So there's a few shots of the track as it stands right now. Best I can do with my rinky dink little cellphone camera. Hope y'all like. 

(BTW, those are all Hot Wheels cars in the pics)

I'm happy thus far with the way its turned out. Things may go on the backburner for a little while now that the 1:1 season is getting close...so it might stay this way for a while. Still wanna add some lights and stuff.

Oh, just for posterity, heres a few pics of the front side of the track. I revamped the drivers stations and I think it looks good with a little shelf to put yer controller (and beer) on. :dude: The shelf is actually a little off kilter, so I'm likely gonna put a little lip on the outside edge.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks great!! I would suggest covering it up for the summer if it's not going to get used. It'll keep the dust down to a minimum. As for the lights, talk to Hilltop Randy. He did a neat trick with his lights using magnets. When covered, you pull the lights up and lay them over. When you're ready to race, stand the lights back up. I'm not sure if he used a magnet on the post and one the table, or if he used something metal on the track to keep the lights upright.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Very-VERY COOL ! :thumbsup: Just love the progress on your Speedway.... keep up the Great work  And love the little scenic details you're adding :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Right on "track"....*

Great use of colored ground coverings. Love the transitions from area to area. Has a real nice flow aesthetically. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bdsharp (Sep 27, 2012)

Hey that's turning out really nice!


----------

